# Nail Trimming



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I wanted to trim my own dogs nails to avoid having to take it to the groomers to do it. Do you guys have any tips? I saw on a dog show one time that while the dog is sitting in your lap to massage its paw and toes to get it used to being touched then like clip one nail and if it doesn't react to give it a treat. 

Is that basically all you have to do or am I missing something?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Get your puppy used to having its feet touched by rubbing them when you are sitting around with him on your lap. It will make nail trimming easier. 

Trimming white nails is pretty easy because you can see the blood vessel inside. Black nails are harder. In any case, have your vet office show you how a time or two until you feel comfortable doing it yourself.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Yea, when I take it to the vet for a exam I'm gonna ask him or her if they can show me how to trim the nails.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

When you buy the nail trimmers (guillotine style is best, scissor type are ok) also buy some powder to stop bleeding if you hit the blood vessel. It's usually called something like Kwik Stop. If you cut the blood vessel then you need to wipe it off best you can and put a pinch of the powder on the cut. Most of the powders also have a little numbing product in them so they help stop the pain as well. The powder is usually yellow and stains anything it touches. There is also a nerve that runs along the blood vessel and extends 1-2 mm beyond the blood vessel. So you don't want to go right down to the tip of the quick when you cut. Stay a bit back.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Another good distraction is smearing peanut butter in the roof of their mouth. They get so distracted with getting the peanut butter that they barely notice what you are doing.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Can you put regular peanut butter on the roof of their mouth or does it have to be a special kind?


----------



## terrier terror (Dec 27, 2006)

I love dremels VS clippers - so much easier to trim the nail and most dogs seem to prefer it. The only downside I have with it is that white hair from the LWD seem to get stuck in it (I never notice until I'm done - it doesn't do any harm to the coat or the dremel but it still gets annoying).


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

regular generic peanut butter is fine, and great for stuffing kong toys too!

I also dremel my dogs nails. But I started out clipping them. Maybe a local groomer can show you the techniques of both before you decide to purchase anything.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks!  

I know this is off topic but how do you recommend me stuffing a kong toy? Do I just put some kibble in it then cover the opening with peanut butter?


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

That will work with a Kong and I also had a good tip on here from another person that you can also freeze them so it will last longer if you go somewhere. I put peanut butter on the roof of my dogs mouths every day with a vitamin in there, they love it and it is so funny to watch them lick it off.


----------



## beaglesarethebestdogs311 (Jul 5, 2007)

I trim my dog's nails by giving her a dog treat, then I love on her, I would do anything to make her feel relaxed and easy-going. Then I trim her nails.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Jen D said:


> That will work with a Kong and I also had a good tip on here from another person that you can also freeze them so it will last longer if you go somewhere. I put peanut butter on the roof of my dogs mouths every day with a vitamin in there, they love it and it is so funny to watch them lick it off.


He doesn't get constipated from the peanut butter? My grandma seemed to think that.


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

A bit of peanut butter is totally fine for dogs. I'm not sure I would give any to a puppy, though. They're a little too sensitive at that young age IMO. 

I have never had any luck in clipping my dog's nails. I have the vet trim them while I'm there (free of charge) and if they need to be done when I'm not at the vet, I take them to a groomer and get not only the nails, but the whole works done. Truth be told, I don't need to get them trimmed often. They really seem to wear them down just be walking around/running around outside. 

Good luck though...maybe your little one will be easier to trim than mine are! Oh, and be sure not to clip anywhere near the "pink part" of the nail...it'll make your dog's nails bleed.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well I just got the vet to do it and he used regular human clippers since they were so long.


----------

